# white parrot



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i am getting nervous about one of my parrots. he has gotten larger more aggressive and is now turning white all within the last week or so. i moved him into a different tank before he started all those changing but no other fish is sick or acting wierd. any idea why it may be changing.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Getting larger and more aggressive is something cichlids do. These fish especially have a rep. for growing very mean. Changing color, especially losing color as they grow is common in fish, too. But it could be a breeding thing, too. Are there any other cichlids in with it? Can you get a pic? Is he still eating? looking bloated?


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

all the orher fish is to small to breed. i got 3 firemouths and 5 convicts all about 1.5 inches. the parrot is mainly aggresive with the pictus i have. but the color thing is wierd to me bc the was never very bright. ill do a pic tomorrow


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish can change color if they are sick or stressed. Any symptoms?


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

Definitely check the water parameters!!!! You've seen my parrots - they're pretty big, but I wouldn't really call them 'aggressive' (though they will hold their own against other fish that are aggressive!) The way their mouths are, they can't do a whole lot of damage to other fish ('cause they can't really 'bite' anyone they can't swallow whole!!)but they can bump them around a lot! I have seen my largest parrot, Crush, pull an all over fade before (to a paler version of his usual peachy orange) - usually because something was out of whack with his water parameters, or I made some major change to his tank (like decor or adding/removing other fish ) One time, his heater quit and the water got colder than usual - got down to low 70s before I noticed, but he was used to about 80 degrees). He always colored up pretty quickly again once I corrected whatever had changed. Your parrot may just be really stressed from the change in tanks, but I would DEFINITLEY test for ammonia and nitrites (and check the tank temp!) - maybe his 'new' tank wasn't completely cycled, or too many new fish were added at one time and the bio load increased too quickly for the good bacteria to to keep up with the waste? Regular partial water changes really do seem to help keep water quality up - for mystery 'ailments' - try increasing your water change frequency for a while (But if your water tested positive for ammonia or nitrites - or if your nitrates were over 25 or so - take immediate steps to correct IMMEDIATELY!) Also, try adding some aquarium salt (if you don't already do so) Make sure those convicts aren't picking on him - I happen to know they were big enough to breed when you got them and convicts can be extremely territorial when breeding! (and we know you got males and females - so all you needed to add was water and they'll be making baby convicts asap!) Make sure your parrot has someplace to hide if he needs to (maybe large PVC 'Y' or cross connectors - come in black or white, and 3 to 4 inch diameter ones are only a few dollars - the ones in my convict tank were 3 inch 'Y's, coated with aquarium sealant, then rolled in matching gravel) For your parrot, I'd go with the larger 4 inch ones - you can pile rocks around it to hide it - or just get some nice driftwood or plastic plants he can hide behind if he's a 'hider' (Crush likes to hide, but as you saw, Fred and Barney are usually right up front and center - same breed, different personalities!) Of course, pictures could help determine if he is actually turning "white" - or just 'fading' to pale (which is what I usually associate with my parrots being stressed - usually due to water parameters being 'off' or temp changes) Could it be ich? Does he look like he was rolled in granulated sugar or salt? or did he just kind of 'fade' all over? While you're trying to figure it out, be sure to do a partial water change anyway (can't hurt - be sure to use dechlorinator like Prime or Stress Coat if you're using tap water! and make sure the new water is the right temp!) And be sure to test your water for all the nasties (ammonia, nitrites, nitrates) and take steps to correct if needed! Good luck!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good post. When in doubt, change water.


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, EMC7, that's it in a nutshell! Of course, my dad always used to say if someone asked me what time it was, I'd tell them how to build a clock! 

Also, I've met "Pullins", and he brings out the 'Mom' in me! And sometimes moms like to make sure to cover all the details and fine print - no matter how long it takes! 

Now, Pullins125 - any pictures yet? Have you tested your water? What were the results? How's your parrot today?:fish:


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

he a lil brighter but still pale. he is out swimming today. looks like he taking the day off from beating up my pictus. i know the temp is good but my gf not at work today so i didnt test the water but i will tomorrow. i bout to do a water changeand add some more salt. instead of doing the pvc pipe i bought rock caves used for reptiles to help for hiding purposes.


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sure your reptile rocks will look sooo much better than pvc pipe! (but they'll cost more, too!) Be sure to do that water change ASAP! You probably should have done it as soon as you even _thought _something might be wrong, but that's beside the point. You can't really go wrong if you change the water correctly (with clean, dechlorinated water that is the right ph and temp as the water you're taking out)! If you want to, you can save a sample of your 'before the water change' water (save it in the refrigerator)and have M check both the 'before' and the 'after' water samples - especially for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. Please let us know what you find out!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

What color was he originally? Normal orange/peach or a dyed color.?The dyed ones are naturally pale and will lose their coloring pretty quickly. Other then that it's probably a water issue.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

he normal now. i did a water change and he look normal. he not dyed. but prob stressed out before the change. my convicts just had babies that could have something to do with it though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> my convicts just had babies


 That could be it. He was trying to show "submission" to the convicts so they won't beat him to a pulp.


----------

